# Therapy



## hymanca (Sep 12, 2002)

Does anyone know of a good chronic disease therapist to go to in NJ? Specifically in Union county.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hymanca, Dr Bolen posted this on another thread."I usually recommend The Association for the Advancement of Behavior Therapy, www.aabt.org . The web site has a therapy search option and their telephone number is 212-647-1890."You may try calling them for someone in your area.If you have any questions let us know.


----------

